# Output one encoding to multiple RTMP streams



## shALKE (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi,

Any chance to get the option to push to multiple stream providers at the same time using just one encoding? Rather then running 2 instances and using twice the cpu power.

Thanks!


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 28, 2016)

It's planned. Until then you can set up a custom RTMP server and direct streams that way.


----------



## dcbartlett (Feb 3, 2016)

restream.io comes to mind as a temporary solution.


----------



## shALKE (Feb 5, 2016)

I know, they are nice guys, but its to much dependency on external sourcing.


----------



## bbf82 (Jun 1, 2017)

First post. Thanks for the great software!

Restream.io does not save more than one custom RTMP setting either. I also stream to multiple custom RTMPs too with XSplit, but if OBS could at least save custom RTMP settings for streaming to each location one at a time it would be great!  Having to re-enter custom RTMP urls, stream keys and authentication username/passwords is majorly annoying.

(1st edit) It's the same situation with the existing services too... what about wanting to save more than one Twitch channel settings, not to stream to both at the same time, but choose which one to stream at a time.

(2nd edit) And while you awesome developers are at it, how about a preset for Vaughnlive.tv?  :-)

Thank you! :-)


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 1, 2017)

Regarding your first edit, you can already save multiple stream settings by creating different Profiles (see the Profile menu).

Regarding your second edit, there is already a preset for VaughnLive. Just check the "Show All Services" box under Settings > Stream and it will appear on the list.


----------

